# fast blinking cursor



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

In a new (used) computer I just bought to send to my sister, I find that in many situations the cursor blinks off and on fast so as to make it difficult to know when it is pointing to what I want it to. I just downloaded a free word processing program for her called Jarte, and with that program when I put the cursor close to the top to click on an icon or link, the cursor disappears as it gets close to some of the icons so that I don't know exactly when it is on a particular icon. I downloaded the same program on my computer to see if it was the program's fault and did not encounter any blinking at all.

Any thoughts about how I can get the cursor to stop winking at me? Even though I am divorced, I still have my principles. Thank you. grandpaw


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I believe the settings for the keyboard and mouse and cursor are in the control panel.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks, Rick, but I don't see any options in Control Panel>Mouse that deal with my problem. I did try slowing down the speed but that didn't help.

When I go to the top of the Jarte (word processor) window to click on an icon, the cursor disappears and all of the words in the top couple or so lines get jittery and blink off and on, with the cursor no where in sight.

Anybody else? thanks, grandpaw


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

To adjust the double-click speed for the mouse

Open Mouse properties in Control Panel. 
On the Buttons tab, under Double-click speed, drag the slider. 
Notes

Another way to open Control Panel is to click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. If you don't see the item you want, click view all Control Panel options. 


NOTE: I know you want to adjust the cursor... its done at the same place... look at the index tabs 

Savvy


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

SavvyLady, thanks but no cigar. In Control Panel>Mouse>Buttons, I have slowed the double-click speed down as slow as it will let me. Same for Control Panel>Mouse>Motion on Pointer Speed.

I didn't notice before, but in this Jarte word processing program, the two top lines of the window quiver even when the cursor is not anywhere near them. As I said before, this doesn't happen when I open the program on my own computer. The first line is the "Jarte C:\Program Files\Jarte" line and the second is the toolbar for Jarte.

Still open for suggestions. grandpaw


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP BUT I HAVE NOW RETURNED THE PROBLEM COMPUTER AND GOTTEN A REFUND. GRANDPAW


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I think I would have to. 


Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

grandpaw7,

I think you want this one here.
Go to the Control Panel and open the keyboard.
There is a slider for the "cursor blink rate".


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for the reply, hewee. Actually, before I took the computer back to the guy I bought it from and got a refund, I did got to that and slow it down, but it didn't help. The guy who sold me the computer, who also builds them, said it must have something to do with my having the wrong video card for that program to run. grandpaw


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

grandpaw7,

Your welcome.

What was the program you had the fast blinking cursor trouble with?


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

hewee, it was Jarte, a free word processing program. I read several reviews on it, including zdnet, and they touted it prettly highly. After I had the trouble with it, I downloaded it on my computer and it worked fine. The man who sold the computer to me said that its video card apparently is not compatible with Jarte. This came as a surprise to me. I didn't know that when I bought a computer I needed to worry about whether the video card, and I suppose other components, were suitable for using simple, everyday programs. I suppose that when I buy another computer I'll try to make sure that it will take the programs I have in mind using. And just gamble on whether it will take programs I might want to use in the future. grandpaw


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Seems funny to me still that a word processing program would have a conflick with the video card.
But what do I know about these things. hehe about the same as you do. 

With the prices of new PC's so low why not just get a new one.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Well, hewee, maybe I should have. But, right now, my sister uses the the quite old and inexpensive computer she has to send an occasional email and that's about it. I can email her, but I can't send her photos or attachments, nor can her children and friends, and I wanted her to have that capability. I'm also hoping that she will start using the computer for other purposes but I ind of doubt that she will. So I opted for a used computer from an outfit that has an excellent reputation for doing an excellent job of refurbrishing the used computers it sells; it has earned some good consumer awards here in Denver. She is resistent to my spending money on a computer because she says she doesn't need one. Plus, I tend to be a cheapo at times.

Long answer to short question. grandpaw


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Oops, for my post to make sense, I should have said I bought another used computer for my sister which is working fine. grandpaw


----------

